# aquabuttons



## JPLuckan (2. Juli 2002)

hallo, ich habe ein ziemlich grosses problem....ich kann nicht so gut englisch und hab ein tutorials mit fetten buttons entdeckt.......könnt ihr mir erklären wie man die macht???
http://www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/tutorial_ifx01.htm
es ist wichtig bittttte helft mir ....ich habe photoshop 7.0 deutsch...


----------



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

> First you will need to create your button or bar. Once you have done that you then need to load a selection on the bar or button.



zuerst machst du die formen welche deine buttons haben sollen rund oval eckig !

dann füllst du die fläche mit einer farbe deiner wahl! das ist wohl klar oder   



> Apply a vertical gradient with the lighter color coming from the bottom of the button or bar.



dann fügst du einen lichtefekt mit filtern hinzu



> Without losing the selection after applying the gradient, contract the selection by 5 pixels then feather the selection by 3 pixels.



du musst die auswahl behalten und dann 5 pixel einrücken oder so 



> Then with the selection still loaded, make a new layer on top of the current layer



dann setzt du eine neue ebene drüber mit der auswahl die du halt immer noch hast!



> Set the foreground color to white then change your gradient option to "foreground to transparent" then apply a vertical gradient starting from the top of the selection to the center of the bar or button




setze die vordergrundfarbe auf weiß dann den lichteffekt umdrehen von vordergrund zu transparenz , dann noch einen vertikalen, von oben starten und runter ziehen




> Release the selection and adjust the opacity of the new layer containing the white highlight effect by a few percent depending on the amount of highlight you want.




dann hebst du die auswahl auf mit STRG+D, dann machst du die neue ebene noch ein bisschen transparenz


habs nur mal auf die schnelle durchgearbeite!

fertig! alles klar?


----------



## JPLuckan (2. Juli 2002)

ja wenn du das mit vordergrundfarbe auf weiss setzen und so wie soll das gehen?? bitte erklärt es mir !


----------



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

also du musst schon genau erklären bei welchen schritt du probleme hast ! :-(


----------



## JPLuckan (2. Juli 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Set the foreground color to white then change your gradient option to "foreground to transparent" then apply a vertical gradient starting from the top of the selection to the center of the bar or button
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




setze die vordergrundfarbe auf weiß dann den lichteffekt umdrehen von vordergrund zu transparenz , dann noch einen vertikalen, von oben starten und runter ziehen 

 bei dem schritt! ich hab kene ahnung wie das alles genau geht......ist ja sau schwer.....aber das soll auch so sein


----------



## Nino (2. Juli 2002)

Hi.
Hier ist ein deutsches Tutorial von einem Aqua-Button.

MFG
Nino


----------



## JPLuckan (2. Juli 2002)

ja schon schön aber ich wollte eigentlich diesen button speziell haben,......trotzdem THX!


----------



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

du setzt die vorrdergrund farbe auf weiß damit dort der lichteffekt transparent ist !


----------



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

mit dem hier und einer maske , schätz ich mal grob!


----------



## JPLuckan (2. Juli 2002)

ja bin ich doof oder wat? wie soll ich das machen?????? ich verstehe alles bis auf den glanz-licht effekt...... BITTE GENAU ERKLÄREN!!! *verzweifel*


----------



## JPLuckan (2. Juli 2002)

ahhh danke....schon ok...ich habs jetzt!


----------



## dritter (4. Juli 2002)

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich in diesen Thread einmische, aber so langsam verstehe ich, warum sich alle aufregen bei Fragen die jeder für sich beantworten kann.

btw: Hatte nicht jeder in der Schule Englisch? 
Ist es sooo schwer sich einen Text zu übersetzen?
(immerhin gibt es internet und Wörterbuch...)

Warum wolltest du den Link den Nino gepostet hat nicht? 
Es ist auch ein Aqua-button nur in einer anderen Farbe.

Warum kann man sich nicht erst mal minimal mit einem Programm beschäftigen, bevor man Fragen dazu stellt?


Ich will nicht unhöflich oder indiskret sein, aber warum kauft man sich ein solches Programm (Also die neuste Version), wenn man nicht weiss was man damit machen kann?

Egal. Es ist nichts gegen dich. Nur ein paar generelle Fragen...  

Sorry.


----------



## foxx21 (4. Juli 2002)

naja manche leute sind halt einfach zu faul um die arbeit selber zu machen und fragen lieber idioten wie uns die das dann auch noch machen


----------



## X-trOn (6. Juli 2002)

Wo foxx21 recht hat hat er recht

Aber was wär ein Forum ohne Arbeit?? lol

Greatz
X-trOn

Außerdem: Aquabutton Tuts findet man wie sand am Meer und auch genug deutsche


----------



## Wolfsbein (6. Juli 2002)

Ich habe hier noch eine andere Möglichkeit für einen aquabuttonähnlichen Effekt:
Mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug eine runde Form erstellen. Auf die Ebene die Effekte ebene1.jpg anwenden, diese Ebene kopieren und dann auf Ebene zwei ebene2.jpg anwenden. Ebene2 auf negativ multiplizieren stellen. Die Ebenen zusammenführen und noch eine Schlagschatten hinzufügen. Mit Strg + U kann man das ganze färben.


----------



## allent (9. Juli 2002)

cooles tut von photoshoptut`s.de gleich mal ausprobieren ...


----------

